# HELP!!!



## ChubbyPuppy74 (Sep 30, 2012)

Only of of my heaters have stopped one time but now it was both, I have two ceramic heat emitters on little nutmegs cage to keep the temperature at 76 degree's. One failed yesterday but then turned back on, then today both failed and her temperature dropped to 67 degrees. While I was having an MRI at the hospital. I came home to find her cold as ice, and starting to hibernate. I thankfully got her temperature back up and she's fine now but It terrifies me that her heaters are out, it's too late to go the store and I'm not sure what part of the CHE is not working. They still haven't kicked back on. What should I do?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The only suggestion I have for the CHE's is to unplug everything, leave it for 30 minutes and then try it again. As for your hedgie, you have to find a way to keep her warm till you get this all fixed. Do you have a space heater, hand warmers, a snuggle disc or anything like that? If so use them to keep her warm.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Check to see if the emitter has come loose in the socket. If not and after unplugging everything as Nikki suggested, then possibly the thermostat is defective.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Take it all apart and test each piece independently. 

For example, unscrew the CHE from the lamp, screw in a regular light bulb and plug it directly into the wall. If there are issues with the lightbulb coming on, then you know the issues is with the lamp. 

Next, if the lamp is working, plug it into the thermostat and adjust the dial (desired temp) on the thermostat to a temp below where you want it to come on (bulb should remain dark), then set it to a temp where it should definitely come on (bulb should light up), then set it to the current room temp (it shouldn't come on) and increase it just a touch (should come on). If it fails any of these tests, then you know it's the thermostat. 

Next, replace the lightbulb with the CHE and plug it in - either directly to your powerstrip/outlet or using the thermostat at a temperature where you know it should come on. It should start heating up. If it doesn't, then you know it's the CHE. 

I'd recommend having a spare of each of the parts at hand -- seems like when they go, it's always at a time when it would be quite impossible to run out to the store and get a new one. Especially the thermostat controllers - they stopped selling them in stores around here... It's all on-line for them now. 

Also check where the probe is in her cage. I had a hedgie who used to like to snuggle up with the temperature probe - thus giving off false signals of how warm her cage actually was since it was detecting body heat instead of room temp.


----------



## ChubbyPuppy74 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks Guys, I would use my space heater but it doesn't hold up the entire room temperature in my room unfortunately and it's been dropping temperature here during the night. But I found out it's the Thermostat that has failed, I'm tired of this thing. It's the 2nd time I have had a problem with it. The first time I had to return it because it wouldn't heat up my lamp, so I got another one. But this one has failed too, I'm using a repti temp 500 thermostat. Is there another Good one that can handle 2 lamps and doesn't cost me an arm and leg? The bulbs are both 150 watts to keep up the temperature.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I've been using the Zilla 1000-Watt controller: http://www.amazon.com/Zilla-11939-Tempe ... B002CZ0J3E
I have two CHEs plugged into it. I get the 100w and the 150w CHE bulbs. Depending on availability/pricing of the CHEs, I've had two 100s, two 150s, or one 100 and one 150 each.

I've had two now... I believe the first lasted about 3 years before it died. So I'm on my second one of those... it's been a couple years on this second one and it appears to be going strong.

I have a 500watt Zilla too... but prefer the 1,000 since you can plug 2 lamps/CHEs in at the same time.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I also would recommend the Zilla thermostat - I've used the one I have for years and it's very reliable, and I've sold dozens of them to local hedgie owners and have heard that everyone has had good results with them. I recommend having a digital thermometer right near the cage, and keep turning the thermostat up until the thermometer reads your desired temperature - sometimes the thermostats aren't calibrated perfectly and you need to turn it to 78* or so in order for it to heat to 76*, etc.


----------



## ChubbyPuppy74 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you both, I'm going to head over to petco later today since I know they carry that thermostat. I have a thermometer in her cage as well.


----------

